# Another Noob.



## gripper (Nov 27, 2009)

A big Hello from Wigan in the UK. Just wanted to pop by and say Hi.

I've been lurking around the forum for some weeks and I'd just like to say what I've seen and read is outstanding. The work you guys do is truley inspirational. 

Having just returned to the scene after 25 years or so I've just completed a Spit MkII hand painted and a BF109 E4 airbrushed (my first ever). Those were great to do and are now hanging in my twin boys bedroom just like my father did for me when I was a wee nipper!

Cheers and thanks for looking in.

Chris


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome Chris from New Jersey


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 27, 2009)

Greetings Chris and welcome to our little home on the internet. Have fun here... and happy model making!


----------



## imalko (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello Chris! If you like scale modeling then you've found the right place. But do check other sections of the forum as well. Lots of interesting stuff there.
Anyway welcome and enjoy the forum.


----------



## rochie (Nov 27, 2009)

dont know if i should come in here being a spurs fan, but hello and welcome mate


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome Chris from another Chris in New Jersey USA!


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome aboard Chris.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome to the family Chris...from across the border!


----------



## gripper (Nov 27, 2009)

rochie said:


> dont know if i should come in here being a spurs fan, but hello and welcome mate



Thanks for the welcome. Re the football, according to Dave Whelan it was all Steve Bruce's doing LOL.......we're all waiting for him to get his boots back on an win us the Premiership!!

Cheers

Chris


----------



## ccheese (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy the place..... most of us do !

Charles


----------



## conkerking (Nov 27, 2009)

Scharner handled the ball, took a tip from Thierry Henry and graciously has offered to have the game replayed. 

Yeah I'm sure you've hear it already... 

Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Chris.
Welcome to the forums. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Chris and welcome form a few miles south of you. I know Wigan well, lived near there once, and most of the Parachute Display Team I was once in lived there! Don't eat too many pies........


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2009)

G'day mate! Welcome to the forum from down under...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2009)

Greetings from Poland.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Chris, and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------

